# Sheet metal break Q



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Anyone have any recommendations for a small sheet metal break? I'm looking for something that will work on .020" material, up to about 11 or 12" wide. Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks, 
Burl Rice 
Monterey, TN


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Burl

Don't know if it will fit your needs but here's one.

18" Bending Brake Item #39103-9VGA


----------



## tblagg (Jun 29, 2008)

Burl, 
In the latest Micro-Mark catalog there is a mini bending brake that is 18" wide and will take metal up to 16 gauge. It is on page 86 and is item #82817. 

Tim


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys... looks like that might be what I need.


----------



## pdk (Jan 2, 2008)

I have that one, though I got mine through House of Tools in Alberta. Very handy, indeed.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

Harbor Freight has a small Bench Brake (18" wide) on sale with coupons this week.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually bought the one from harbor freight about a month ago. I'm pretty satisfied with it.


----------

